# I decided to flush



## registereduser (Jul 30, 2010)

my java moss. $6 down the drain :-?

It was just too messy!


----------



## JackisLost (Feb 26, 2011)

registereduser said:


> my java moss. $6 down the drain :-?
> 
> It was just too messy!


it grows pretty neat when you tie it to a rock and trim it like a bush


----------



## kfryman (Nov 7, 2011)

Just an input, never ever flush a plant. It can severely damage the ecosystem and water ways. A couple of waterways in California are so overgrown with floating or anarchis that boats have a hard time getting through. Always trash it as that way it should dry up.


----------



## mkayum (Jul 5, 2012)

kfryman said:


> Just an input, never ever flush a plant. It can severely damage the ecosystem and water ways. A couple of waterways in California are so overgrown with floating or anarchis that boats have a hard time getting through. Always trash it as that way it should dry up.


1+ 

Or sell it on this forum to see if they'd take it off of your hands.


----------



## ao (Feb 29, 2012)

I would have taken it D:


----------



## registereduser (Jul 30, 2010)

noted!


----------



## TheDragon (Aug 1, 2012)

Ditto what aokashi said ... I am looking for plants to setup an NPT


----------



## xShainax (Feb 11, 2012)

I would have taken it. D:


----------



## teeneythebetta (Apr 29, 2012)

Aww man I always wanted java moss... Lol


----------



## registereduser (Jul 30, 2010)

OK everyone, stop making me feel guilty!  It was late, I was tired and cleaning the tank and just got fed up with the mess. I should have known someone would have wanted it. I'll know better next time ;-)


----------



## teeneythebetta (Apr 29, 2012)

registereduser said:


> OK everyone, stop making me feel guilty!  It was late, I was tired and cleaning the tank and just got fed up with the mess. I should have known someone would have wanted it. I'll know better next time ;-)


Lol sorry xD


----------



## ao (Feb 29, 2012)

Hahaha it's ony because you flushed something that takes forever to grow XD its like an anybias to some of us.


----------



## TheDragon (Aug 1, 2012)

I call first dibbs next time :lol:


----------



## Tikibirds (May 26, 2011)

I just have mine in a clump on the bottom of the tank - too lazy to tie it to anything althoug I did buy fishing line to do just that.


----------



## copperarabian (Apr 27, 2011)

I was so excited when I first bought java moss but ended up throwing it away too lol


----------



## Olympia (Aug 25, 2011)

My java moss has completely covered the driftwood in my 20g, can't even see the wood but the shrimp love playing in it.


----------



## kfryman (Nov 7, 2011)

I would only recommend tying it into something, whether it be a rock or driftwood. Moss can be messy unless it is tied to something. Once tied it can be trimmed then that can be added to the driftwood if you like, sell it, or trash it. Though I think getting money for free is always best.. lol


----------



## athenr3134 (Jul 31, 2012)

lol you guys are a riot!!!  i keep forgetting to go get me some of that...


----------

